# show your hewes



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

does anyone have pics of there hewes(or any flatsboat)they want to show im looking for new ideas i have a 21 redfisher and am wanting to put a semi-tower on it(i know what your thinking but it will lookcool i saw a guy in the maverick boats tournament with one) and a newpaint job (im thinking about trying some graphics,inshore fish and what not) anyhow any help is appreciatedthanks Garett


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

i posted this in the wrong topic, sorry, but still feel free to post your pics :doh


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Those little towers are badass!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I was gonna put one of those towerson my Pathfinder, But i was wondering if they would work inshore around here. In shallower areas they're used to run & gun, not sure where we could use them here?


----------

